# Christmas Gifts XII - All Gone



## ksbman (Dec 3, 2014)

Well, I just got home from work, so let me throw this out there, in case anyone is waiting.  

Here's the order in which the winners get to choose -

1. ~pp xzel87
2. ~~p Telly
3. ~pp goki
4. ~~p Romanko
5. ~~~ PaulSR
6. ~~s carling
7. ~~~ Happpyfeet
8. ~~ mpett1
9. ~~ ACruceSalus
10. ~~ radiopej
11. ~~ Anybodysguess


And here's what they get to choose -

*Gone - to Telly* 1. Mystery Gift, something wonderful, donated by kelmo.
*Gone - to mpett1* 2. P60 starter kit w/ Solarforce XM-L2 host or a Vinh made XM-L host, donated by msim. USA/Canada Shipping Only
*Gone - to PaulSR* 3. Nitecore D2 charger + two NCR18650BD (high drain cells), donated by thedoc007. USA Shipping Only
*Gone - to Happpyfeet * 4. Nitecore D2 charger + two Orbtronic NCR18650B (protected), donated by thedoc007. USA Shipping Only
*Gone - to xzel87* 5. Olight S20 Baton + one Olight NCR18650B (protected), donated by thedoc007.
*Gone - to mpett1* 6. Pelican M6 LED, lightly used, donated by gsr.
*Gone - to Telly* 7. Two Surefire P60 lamps, donated by gsr.
*Gone - to PaulSR* 8. Two Surefire P60 lamps, donated by gsr.
*Gone - to Happpyfeet * 9. Two Surefire P60 lamps, donated by gsr.
*Gone - to Anybodysguess* 10. Petzl Myo XP, good condition, donated by spinkid.
*Gone - to carling* 11. Petzl Myo XP, good condition, donated by spinkid.
*Gone - to carling* 12. Nitecore EA1 , cool white, donated by Stewdogg.
*Gone - to Anybodysguess* 13. Olight O'pen , neutral, black with box donated by Stewdogg.
*Gone - to ACruceSalus* 14. YEZL M5, donated by horizonseeker.
*Gone - to ACruceSalus* 15. Surefire U2 Ultra Digital, old, luxeon emitter, good condition, donated by ksbman.
*Gone - to Happpyfeet * 16. Surefire P2X Fury , good condition, donated by ksbman.
*Gone - to PaulSR* 17. Elektrolumens EDC-XML-R, good condition, donated by ksbman.
*Gone - to radiopej* 18. 4Sevens Maelstrom G5, switch kinda iffy, sometimes have to click it a couple time before it stays on, ksbman.
*Gone - to Romanko* 19. FourSevens Quark Pro QPA, good condition, donated by ksbman.
*Gone - to Romanko* 20. Princeton Tec Apex Pro, black, good condition, few years old, donated by ksbman.
*Gone - to goki* 21. Armytek Tiara C1 XM-L2, new, donated by ksbman.
*Gone - to radiopej* 22. two-tone (Black & Blue) 4D Maglite with the 3-LED Terralux TLE-300 drop-in, donated by Monocrom.

I'd like to thank all the Santas who donated a gift for the give-away. :thanks: :bow:

RULES- Don’t take a light just because it is free. If you have no use for what is available when it is your turn to choose, leave it for the next person. Please be considerate.

The first person on the list picks which light he wants and posts his choice. The second person then makes his choice from what's left and posts what he's chosen. And so on.

Once we get to the bottom of the list there will still be some lights left over. We'll just run the list again, this time in reverse order, starting from the bottom and working up until all the lights are gone.

I will update the list to reflect what's been chosen already, but you don't have to wait on me. Just read the post ahead of yours and choose accordingly. All updates to this list will be in the first post only.

The process will take a few days because I won't notify you when it's your turn. You'll just have to check the thread to see when you're up. In the past, the people on the list below a slowpoke will PM/e-mail that person, several times. 

On the first run of the list, if it's been your turn for two days and you haven't chose yet, you will be skipped over. On the second (or more) run, you have one day to choose before you are skipped over. If you have been skipped, you can choose whenever you do show back up.

After you've chosen a light, send an e-mail or PM with your address to the person who donated the light and we'll mail your light to you.

And it's not too late to be added to the bottom of the list if you qualify.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all! :santa: 

******************************************************************************

This thread is for people who wish to receive a Christmas light. The other thread is for people who wish to donate a Christmas light.

:santa: This is year twelve for the Christmas Give-away, 2003 2004 2005 2006 2007 https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/213568 2008 2009 2010 2011 2012 2013, let's have some fun again.:santa:

I asked other CPF members to donate a light (or whatever) that they are not using. :candle: 

Friday, December 12th, I will post, in random order, the names of those whom ask to be considered in this thread. Those people will then be able to choose a donated light, one at a time, starting from the top of the list.

This offer is open to those participating members of the CPF community who cannot afford to buy one of these lights themselves, whether it be because they have no job, no disposable income, are still in school, or ?. 

Same rules as the previous years-

- If you haven’t posted on CPF before this post, you don’t qualify.
- If your ‘About Me’ profile isn’t filled out, you don’t qualify. 
- If you have received a gift from the last Christmas Give-away, then you don't qualify.
- If you have more than one ‘high end’ light, you don't qualify.
- If you just don’t want to spend your own money, you don’t qualify.
- If you just want another light to add to your collection, you don’t qualify.

PLEASE do not ask to be considered just because you do not want to spend your own money. Let someone who truly is in need have a chance to get a light. 

I won’t mention what lights are available until December 12th. Because this give-away has started so late, some (most?) of you may not receive your gift until after Christmas. It may even be a short list this year, with the short notice and all, but lets give it a go.


Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all! :grouphug:

:santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa: :santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa:

Here's Santas list so far (not in drawing order) -

1. ACruceSalus
2. Romanko
3. PaulSR
4. Happpyfeet
5. radiopej
6. goki
7. carling
8. xzel87
9. Telly
10. mpett1
11.


----------



## ACruceSalus (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

TY Keith for doing this. I'm impressed that this is the 12th year of Christmas giveaways. I found and joined CPF in March of this year. I love how everyone helps each other out and I'm happy to be part of this community. Please add my name to the list.


----------



## Romanko (Dec 5, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Hi. I would like to join. Would be nice to get a good light. Especially after outages. Thank you for the ability to join Christmas giveaway.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Dec 5, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Only two people joined? Common, there must be more that could use a good light!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 5, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

This is why, and a subtle rule change that I bet a lot of folks have missed: - If you have received a gift from the last Christmas Give-away, then you don't qualify.
Before, it was if you have received a gift from the previous three giveaways. 
I don't qualify this year because of the rule change, but that's fair enough. I just wish that the lights I'd been given in the previous drawings hadn't been stolen (car stolen and then I ran into a string of crazy landlords before finding my current stable situation.)


----------



## PaulSR (Dec 5, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

I am interested in joining this. I was just downsized at work. Christmas this year will be stark. Thank you so much for the opportunity.


----------



## Roger Sully (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

@nomad PM sent


----------



## Happpyfeet (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Thank you for this wonderful Christmas event! I have been learning over time, and my goal is to find just the right light for my wheelchair. It's pretty dark out here, and recently being so disabled is a challenge. Thanks to my better half who has been teaching me the finer workings of flashlights, and everyone here on CPF with the wealth of knowledge they share! Please consider me to be included in this giveaway! :thanks:


----------



## ACruceSalus (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Cheers to ksbman, a fellow Michigander (I'm no longer living there), for running the first 7 Christmas giveaways and taking this one on too. :thumbsup:


----------



## radiopej (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

When you say high end, what does this mean? I'd tentatively like to enter if that means multi-emitter type lights or customs. If things like the PD32 UE count, then I'll sit it out as I have those and others would benefit more.

Either way, thanks for running such a thing.


----------



## aginthelaw (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

my good luck started (almost) with the giveaway i landed from another thread earlier. i finally was able to get the light to a halfway decent magnitude (at least by flashaholic standards). i might have been #6 if vinh hadn't sent a prayer my way. i landed temporary work just in time to kick me out of using this thread this year. i was able to pick up some v54 lights this year and i'm thankful and blessed. i'm sending some seasons greetings, cheer, and good fortune towards all those on the list and hope the year looks up for you, like it did for me. Happy holidays everyone!!!


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Nice thread. Good luck to the participants. Happy holidays to all


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all! Good luck to those who get to enter. :santa:

Can I get the generous 'anonymous' donor who sent me a gift (item #22) last year, to contact me. I'm having a problem with the light and was hoping he might have some input into how to fix it. The drop in won't stay on high, keeps flashing back to low level. I use to think it was a problem with the switch, but recently it started to blink every few seconds on the low level. Don't know what to do to fix it. Help! Thanks!


----------



## goki (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

I'd like to be considered this year. Currently I'm working two jobs to cover for expenses. Thank you!


----------



## carling (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Add me to the list please. My health hasn't been good this year and staying in front of the computer or TV for more than a couple of minutes always results in a headache. Thanks.


----------



## xzel87 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Can I participate in this?, I feel embarrassed even asking because although I do not have possession of any high end lights, I do have a rather good for value one, well good for value based on what I read here at least, but still takes up about 10-20%% of my net salary, paid through debt of course because I really don't have any extra month to month . With that said, I realise that I'm never going to be able to afford anything custom. It's no problem, but reading through the custom light section makes me go very very green with envy :sick2:

Thanks for consideration and I sincerely hope I will be able to be a giver next time around, need to pass the goodwill around


----------



## Telly (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Hoping to participate.. 
for my background - I am a stay at home Mom of 2 girls, and an trying hard home baker.
Married and eternally in-love to a Flashaholic Crohnie who unfortunately is bedridden.

- Have not received anything from any of the giveaways
- No high-end light

Thanks


----------



## mpett1 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

I Would like to Join I am new to this forum..


----------



## ksbman (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Well, I just got home from work, so let me throw this out there, in case anyone is waiting.  

Here's the order in which the winners get to choose -

1. xzel87
2. Telly
3. goki
4. Romanko
5. PaulSR
6. carling
7. Happpyfeet
8. mpett1
9. ACruceSalus
10. radiopej


And here's what they get to choose -

1. Mystery Gift, something wonderful, donated by kelmo.
2. P60 starter kit w/ Solarforce host, drop-in, and 18650 donated by msim.
3. Nitecore D2 charger + two NCR18650BD (high drain cells), donated by thedoc007. USA SHIPPING ONLY
4. Nitecore D2 charger + two Orbtronic NCR18650B (protected), donated by thedoc007. USA SHIPPING ONLY
5. Olight S20 Baton + one Olight NCR18650B (protected), donated by thedoc007.
6. Pelican M6 LED, lightly used, donated by gsr.
7. Two Surefire P60 lamps, donated by gsr.
8. Two Surefire P60 lamps, donated by gsr.
9. Two Surefire P60 lamps, donated by gsr.
10. Petzl Myo XP, good condition, donated by spinkid.
11. Petzl Myo XP, good condition, donated by spinkid.
12. Nitecore EA1 , cool white, donated by Stewdogg.
13. Olight O'pen , neutral, black with box donated by Stewdogg.
14. YEZL M5, donated by horizonseeker.
15. Surefire U2 Ultra Digital, old, luxeon emitter, good condition, donated by ksbman.
16. Surefire P2X Fury , good condition, donated by ksbman.
17. Elektrolumens EDC-XML-R, good condition, donated by ksbman.
18. 4Sevens Maelstrom G5, good condition, donated by ksbman.
19. FourSevens Quark Pro QPA, good condition, donated by ksbman.
20. Princeton Tec Apex Pro, black, good condition, few years old, donated by ksbman.
21. Armytek Tiara C1 XM-L2, new, donated by ksbman.

I'd like to thank all the Santas who donated a gift for the give-away. :thanks: :bow:

RULES- Don’t take a light just because it is free. If you have no use for what is available when it is your turn to choose, leave it for the next person. Please be considerate.

The first person on the list picks which light he wants and posts his choice. The second person then makes his choice from what's left and posts what he's chosen. And so on.

Once we get to the bottom of the list there will still be some lights left over. We'll just run the list again, this time in reverse order, starting from the bottom and working up until all the lights are gone.

I will update the list to reflect what's been chosen already, but you don't have to wait on me. Just read the post ahead of yours and choose accordingly. All updates to this list will be in the first post only.

The process will take a few days because I won't notify you when it's your turn. You'll just have to check the thread to see when you're up. In the past, the people on the list below a slowpoke will PM/e-mail that person, several times. 

On the first run of the list, if it's been your turn for two days and you haven't chose yet, you will be skipped over. On the second (or more) run, you have one day to choose before you are skipped over. If you have been skipped, you can choose whenever you do show back up.

After you've chosen a light, send an e-mail or PM with your address to the person who donated the light and we'll mail your light to you.

And it's not too late to be added to the bottom of the list if you qualify.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all! :santa:


----------



## xzel87 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

wow I just woke up and checked the thread and imagine my surprise being 1st on the list.. i hope I didn't take too long to respond.

For me, I would love to have the Olight S20 Baton, would be my first 18650 edc light, it's so tiny!

Need to find a charger for it now though =P.


----------



## Happpyfeet (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Congrats xzel87! 

There's chargers available on the list too, but USA shipped only.


----------



## xzel87 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Thanks happyfeet!, and many more thanks to thedoc and other Santa's for this great Xmas giveaway.

Yes I noticed, I'm outside of USA though, too bad hahaha


----------



## Telly (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

I love surprises... so I'm picking Kelmo's mystery gift


----------



## Happpyfeet (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Congrats, Telly! 

I hope you let us know what the mystery item is!


----------



## kelmo (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

MERRY CHRISTMAS TELLY!!!

I will send you a Surefire KX1 (5/80 lumen) bezel, 5 Mega 2xAA battery tube, and a Surefire clicky tailcap. One of my friends at work has family in the Philippines and I will consult with her on the best way to ship the light to you. 

kelmo


----------



## Telly (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Thank you Kelmo... Looking forward to it


----------



## goki (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

My pick would be the Armytek Tiara C1. Thanks all!


----------



## Romanko (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

I am choosing FourSevens Quark Pro QPA. Thank you very much. It would be a nice gift for Christmas.


----------



## xzel87 (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

hey guys, I don't want to sound like a 10 year old, but I really am genuinely excited and looking forward to this.. to be honest haven't felt this way for anything in quite a while.

I've tried looking around for a budget but safe charger and a spare battery but they are non existent locally, only the ****fire brands available through street stall sellers at the night market (yes I typed correctly).

again, I don't want to sound like a spoilt child asking for more, because I am very very grateful and thankful to have been given the chance to receive a light in this giveaway. To be honest if the second round does come around, and if it is still available and unpicked, I would like the option for the charger and additional protected batteries donated by thedoc. I realise it's stated USA only but is there any way possible to ship it to my location?, or is it because of USA shipping regulations etc?. I can contribute for shipping costs as much as I'm able to gladly. Thanks for considering and I'm sorry if I offend anyone.


----------



## PaulSR (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

I am choosing the Elektrolumens EDC-XML-R, looking forward to receiving this, will make Christmas a little brighter! No pun intended.

Thank you!


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



xzel87 said:


> again, I don't want to sound like a spoilt child asking for more, because I am very very grateful and thankful to have been given the chance to receive a light in this giveaway. To be honest if the second round does come around, and if it is still available and unpicked, I would like the option for the charger and additional protected batteries donated by thedoc. I realise it's stated USA only but is there any way possible to ship it to my location?, or is it because of USA shipping regulations etc?. I can contribute for shipping costs as much as I'm able to gladly. Thanks for considering and I'm sorry if I offend anyone.



I definitely understand where you are coming from, but it is due to federal regulations, not the cost...the USPS does not allow shipping of loose lithium-ion cells internationally.


----------



## radiopej (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Thanks for this.  There are 3 or 4 I really, really like on this. I hope some are available 

If we are reversing the list at the end, does that mean I should select 2 at the same time to make things go faster? 

I can't wait until next year - by then I'll have graduated and hopefully received a proper job. I'll be donating to both this thread and Doc's thread.


----------



## xzel87 (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



thedoc007 said:


> I definitely understand where you are coming from, but it is due to federal regulations, not the cost...the USPS does not allow shipping of loose lithium-ion cells internationally.



I suspected as much, the same goes for my country's postal service, they recently changed their policy to not ship loose lithium ion cells of any size and configuration. In item cells such as powerbanks are allowed though. The only postal service in the region that transports loose cells is Singapore Post. Maybe I should try searching for vendors originating from there.

In any case, thanks for the clarification doc and I reallllly look forward to the light. Fortunately it ships with a cell so if things get desperate I'll just get an ***fire charger temporarily haha.

radiopej, same thinking here my friend, hopefully I get a raise next year (cos I smell accounts mentioning/gossip better than average net profits) and after everything settles down with the baby and after paying down some debts I want to be able to donate something too.


----------



## carling (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

I choose the Nitecore EA1, cool white.


----------



## Happpyfeet (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

I choose the *Surefire P2X Fury*, good condition, donated by ksbman.

Thanks to all who donated and for this very nice opportunity! 

Congrats to all those who picked and those to pick after me!


----------



## ksbman (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



radiopej said:


> If we are reversing the list at the end, does that mean I should select 2 at the same time to make things go faster?



That is the way it would work, but you're no longer the last person on the list. Anybodysguess gets two picks and then it would be your turn again.


----------



## xzel87 (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Hi doc007, I replied to your PM regarding shipping address and I'm pretty sure I clicked on "submit message" button. But I don't see any messages in my "sent" folder?, noob question I know but I'm not sure whether the message was sent or not?


----------



## Happpyfeet (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Hi, xzel87,

There are settings in your message area which allow you to save sent messages so you can see them. I believe the default is set to not saved. I had the same problem when I started. Hope this helps!


----------



## xzel87 (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



Happpyfeet said:


> Hi, xzel87,
> 
> There are settings in your message area which allow you to save sent messages so you can see them. I believe the default is set to not saved. I had the same problem when I started. Hope this helps!



Yeap I see them, and also the option for email notification. Sorry doc007, this means I sent you two identical messages .

On another note, noticed mpett haven't chosen yet , not that I keep track, no sir not at all, I have work afterall and its the busiest time of the year 

Edit: oops how bad of me, thanks happyfeet for pointing out the message settings :thanks:


----------



## radiopej (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Hehe, I keep checking the thread


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



xzel87 said:


> Hi doc007, I replied to your PM regarding shipping address and I'm pretty sure I clicked on "submit message" button. But I don't see any messages in my "sent" folder?, noob question I know but I'm not sure whether the message was sent or not?



No worries, xzel87, your light shipped today. Sent it Priority International, so it shouldn't take too long. 

I forgot about the business line on the customs form...I was able to get everything on there, I think. Anyway, they were happy enough to take it. Hopefully it gets to you without delay.


----------



## xzel87 (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Wow thank you so much again doc, for brightening up (pun intended) this year's Christmas for me :thanks:

PS:Found a good price locally for Xtar MC-2 Charger, although can't decide between that or the ML-102 (powerbank bank feature is really nice at that price, only issue is that it doesn't take protected cells?). I found out it's not a great time to buy stuff online for the moment because apparently my currency (MYR) took a dive since the last 2 months and still going weak, now its MYR3.67 for 1USD


----------



## stewdogg (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Carling check your PM's... I need your shipping address.


----------



## Anybodysguess (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Is it to late to enter?
I've never entered and my only light besides some cheap "9 led" lights, and a few other random cheap lights is a Fenix E41.
I would love to get either a edc light or a head lamp for this winter when it gets dark early.


----------



## msim (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Just wanted to note that if my P60 bundle is chosen today or early tomorrow, I can ship it Weds, but otherwise it won't ship until after Jan 5. For the drop in, I'll let the chooser pick between a Solarforce XM-L2 4-mode or a Vinh made XM-L that is moonlight - medium - high with a high of 4a (brighter than the Solarforce on high).

Edit: also, apologies to international participants, but I have to limit my donation to US/Canada only.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

mpett1 has been skipped, ACruceSalus is up.


----------



## ACruceSalus (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

I'm going with a classic:

15. Surefire U2 Ultra Digital, old, luxeon emitter, good condition, donated by ksbman.

Thank you Keith for running this and donating this Surefire and everyone who has donate all these items.

Merry Christmas and happy holidays.


----------



## radiopej (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

I'll go for the Maglite please. Thanks very much!


----------



## Anybodysguess (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Olight Open, and petzl myp xp headlamp


----------



## Anybodysguess (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

And thank you guys very very much! I didn't forget to say thank you, had to just press send because I was being called to dinner. [emoji2] 

Thank you everyone who participated.

And know that I have already passed on the gift of light to a friend, and will be getting my grandfather a LED light of some kind too, as he has only old incan lights that suck batteries. Keep the circle going! [emoji41]


----------



## radiopej (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Then I'll go for the 4Sevens Maelstrom G5 please I'll try to fix up the switch and I'm have it at my mother's as a security light for them. Thanks again!


----------



## kelmo (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



ACruceSalus said:


> I'm going with a classic:
> 
> 15. Surefire U2 Ultra Digital, old, luxeon emitter, good condition, donated by ksbman.
> 
> ...



You can't go wrong with the original U2. It really punches above its weight in terms of throw and the 6 settings are nicely placed.


----------



## ACruceSalus (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

For my second round draft pick I would like:

14. YEZL M5, donated by horizonseeker.

Thank you Horizonseeker. I'm looking forward to next summer so that I can take it into the pool.


----------



## ACruceSalus (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



kelmo said:


> You can't go wrong with the original U2. It really punches above its weight in terms of throw and the 6 settings are nicely placed.



I did some research on the internet before I picked and this looks like the first version of the U2 so I'm really excited about getting a flashlight from about 10 years ago to compare it to more modern ones and see how they've come along. I've also wanted to see one of these infamous Luxeon LEDs and try a Surefire so this should be both fun and useful.  

Since we can not afford any Christmas gifts this year the Santas on this list have truly made this Christmas a little brighter. I thank each and everyone of you for caring from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



radiopej said:


> I'll go for the Maglite please. Thanks very much!



Check your PM inbox. Thank you.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

mpett1 is still skipped, Happyfeet is up.


----------



## Happpyfeet (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Thanks! I choose the Nitecore D2 charger + two Orbtronic NCR18650B (protected), donated by thedoc007. 

Wow, so quick for my 2nd pick! I thought mpett1 had 24 hours or something for his 2nd pick! 

Thank you thank again for this wonderful giveaway! Now I have my own charger!


----------



## ksbman (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



Happpyfeet said:


> I thought mpett1 had 24 hours or something for his 2nd pick!



If he had showed up for his first pick, I would have given him the 24 hours for his second pick. But since he's been a no show for the last couple days, even after sending him a PM, I don't feel the need to give him another 24 hours. If and when he does show up, he can pick twice from what's still available.


----------



## Happpyfeet (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Sounds fair!


----------



## Anybodysguess (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Really liked that apex pro, but as I don't have easy access to cr123a and don't have a charger for rcr123a either, I left it, hope somebody looking for a good headlamp gets it. [emoji3]


----------



## carling (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

My 2nd choice is the Petzl Myo XP. PMs sent!


----------



## PaulSR (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

My 2nd choice is: 3. Nitecore D2 charger + two NCR18650BD (high drain cells), donated by thedoc007.

Thank you to all who made this possible!


----------



## Romanko (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

My choice is Petzl Myo XP. Thank you.


----------



## carling (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Unless I'm mistaken, both of the Myo XP are already taken so you have to choose another light Romanko.


----------



## Romanko (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



carling said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, both of the Myo XP are already taken so you have to choose another light Romanko.


:thinking: Looks like.
I'll choose Princeton Tec Apex Pro. Thanks.


----------



## mpett1 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

man I got skipped? Do I still get to choose?


----------



## mpett1 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

If so I guess I will take the 
6. Pelican M6 LED,


----------



## mpett1 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Sorry about that guys.. Been busy I dont get emails from this site so I may have to change the site settings.


----------



## mpett1 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Ill also take the and 18650 donated by msim


----------



## mpett1 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

A big Thank You to all who donated for this. I appreciateit very much.


----------



## msim (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



mpett1 said:


> Ill also take the and 18650 donated by msim




Hey mpett1, 

Good choice! Send me a PM with your shipping address, unfortunately I won't be able to ship until Jan 5th, but you'll be very happy with the light. Going to throw in a bonus or two also for your patience.


----------



## mpett1 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Awesome Thanks


----------



## kelmo (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Telly,

Your package went out today Priority Express International. The post office indicated 6-10 days to get to the Philippines. The USPS Customs Declaration Number is LC597295145US. The package will contain a KX1 bezel, 5 Mega 2XAA battery tube, two Z57 clicky switches, F04 beam diffuser, and a CPF badge!

The flashlight has batteries in it. Your husband will have to tighten both the bezel and the tailcap to get it to work. I did a double lockout. I threw in an extra tailcap as these have a habit of breaking every once in a while.

Merry Christmas and send me a note when you receive it!

kelmo


----------



## Telly (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Thank you, Kelmo

We're looking at just 4 working days between today and January 4, so I'm guessing I'll get the package around the first or second week of January.. will keep you updated


----------



## xzel87 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Hello guys, since there are only the P60 drop-ins left and I have no idea how to use them, so I'm skipping my final turn and calling it a day.

Many thanks and appreciations to keith (ksbman) for organizing this giveaway and not to mention all the santas that donated gifts for us "kids" 

As for me, a big :thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks: to thedoc007 for his gift to me, looking forward to receiving it sometime next week :twothumbs

Cheers and Merry Christmas everyone!!


PS Telly: I've been to the philippines, and man, you guys really take xmas celebration to the top, decorations were already up as early as September!


----------



## Telly (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Just to be sure when it's my time to pick, the surefire P60 lamps will fit this right? -- edit husband says yes 

And yes Xzel87, Christmas carols start when the "ber" months come in


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



xzel87 said:


> As for me, a big :thanks: to thedoc007 for his gift to me, looking forward to receiving it sometime next week



Well, maybe not. I sent it priority mail international, customs form LC064753595US. I checked tracking for the first time tonight, and it is showing tracking as unavailable for the shipment. This despite the fact that tracking is supposed to be automatically included for all priority mail shipments...that is why I sent it that way, despite the greater expense. Furthermore, and this is the bad part...it shows it as headed for Lithuania, in Eastern Europe :fail:. No idea on that score, I'm looking at the customs form and there is no way I can see to interpret ANY part of it as related to Lithuania . We'll see...maybe the tracking simply hasn't been updated, and it is showing info for an old shipment. Not looking good, though. If I get a chance, I'll head to the post office and see what they can tell me, but since I'm working 12-13 hours every day until Christmas, not sure when I'll be able.


----------



## goki (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

I'm skipping my turn also on the P60 drop-ins.


----------



## radiopej (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Telly, what host is that? Looks great!


----------



## Happpyfeet (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



Telly said:


> Just to be sure when it's my time to pick, the surefire P60 lamps will fit this right? -- edit husband says yes
> 
> And yes Xzel87, Christmas carols start when the "ber" months come in




Telly, I am not sure but I thought it was actually your turn for a second pick. I know xzel87 said he wasn't interested in the P60 drop ins, I thought it was actually your turn. Not sure, but maybe Keith could weight in on this!


----------



## xzel87 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



thedoc007 said:


> Well, maybe not. I sent it priority mail international, customs form LC064753595US. I checked tracking for the first time tonight, and it is showing tracking as unavailable for the shipment. This despite the fact that tracking is supposed to be automatically included for all priority mail shipments...that is why I sent it that way, despite the greater expense. Furthermore, and this is the bad part...it shows it as headed for Lithuania, in Eastern Europe :fail:. No idea on that score, I'm looking at the customs form and there is no way I can see to interpret ANY part of it as related to Lithuania . We'll see...maybe the tracking simply hasn't been updated, and it is showing info for an old shipment. Not looking good, though. If I get a chance, I'll head to the post office and see what they can tell me, but since I'm working 12-13 hours every day until Christmas, not sure when I'll be able.



Wow Lithuania?, is it possible it's part of the route to South East Asia? 

It's okay doc, no need to rush, early or late doesn't matter as long as it arrives haha..and why are you working such long hours in the holiday season?


----------



## Telly (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



radiopej said:


> Telly, what host is that? Looks great!



It's a Skyray host same as the one seen here http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...e-R5-5-Modes-(1*18650)-**PRICE-DROP**-(12-28)

I'm getting the surefire lamps from gsr for my second pick... Sending PM now... Thanks to everyone that made this happen


----------



## xzel87 (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Hey there doc, good news!, I did some research online and apparently it's a bug with USPS tracking system. You can track the package at the destination country's carrier once it leaves the country of origin (in this case it's Pos Malaysia - Pos Laju).

Carrier Tracking Page - http://www.pos.com.my/pos/appl/service/sub_poslaju.asp

I tracked the package and the current status is "Send to Malaysia", so no worries doc package is definitely on the way :twothumbs

https://www.dropbox.com/s/s1yd87aikcp06xt/Screenshot 2014-12-18 15.57.04.png?dl=0


----------



## ACruceSalus (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

 xzel87


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



xzel87 said:


> Hey there doc, good news!, I did some research online and apparently it's a bug with USPS tracking system. You can track the package at the destination country's carrier once it leaves the country of origin (in this case it's Pos Malaysia - Pos Laju).



Good, they had me a little worried. USPS is generally pretty reliable, but their tracking leaves a lot to be desired at the best of times. Glad to know everything is on schedule.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

It looks like we're heading back down the list again, which means Telly gets two picks and the it is Romanko's turn again.


----------



## gsr (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Does this mean I should send Telly two pairs of P60s?


----------



## stewdogg (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Both of mine shipped yesterday.

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Romanko (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



ksbman said:


> It looks like we're heading back down the list again, which means Telly gets two picks and the it is Romanko's turn again.


I do not know what to do with drop ins. I do not have body for them.


----------



## Telly (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



gsr said:


> Does this mean I should send Telly two pairs of P60s?



I don't think I'll use 4 pieces of P60s............... unless nobody else can use them


----------



## ksbman (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



gsr said:


> Does this mean I should send Telly two pairs of P60s?



Only if she wanted 4, but,


Telly said:


> I don't think I'll use 4 pieces of P60s............... unless nobody else can use them



We won't know if anyone else wants some until we go through the list again.

For those who don't, posting a pass here would be helpful.

PaulSR is up.


----------



## Happpyfeet (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

:thanks:

Keith, Got my Fury today! Thanks for the batteries too! I thought the Fury only took 123A's . I thought you had to bore out the tube for the 18650's to fit. Again, thank you this was awesome.


----------



## ACruceSalus (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

If the p60s make it to me I was thinking that putting together a flashlight with my new 9 yo grandson would be fun. What other additional parts are needed and what is involved in putting it together (just assembling, soldering, etc.)? I don't have any experience with this and it's been a long time since I soldered something. My wife also would like to know which cells the flashlight would take since he's not old enough to handle Li-Ion cells yet.


----------



## radiopej (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

ACruceSalus, from the links it seems like they're normal incan dropins. So you can just get a host ($10 from Solarforce) which is the head, the battery tube and the tail. Then you just add 2x CR123 batteries. No soldering required. The fun of P60 style hosts is you can pick the head you want, the bezel you want, the body you want and the tail cap you want. All of it customisable and it just screws on together


----------



## radiopej (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

I think the incandescent dropins are beautiful, but for run time and max brightness I use LEDs in everything. Sometimes I put my incan back in for good ol' timey goodness and it makes me smile


----------



## PaulSR (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Ok, I'll take a set: 8. Two Surefire P60 lamps, donated by gsr.

Thanks again to all who made this possible!!


----------



## ACruceSalus (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



radiopej said:


> ACruceSalus, from the links it seems like they're normal incan dropins. So you can just get a host ($10 from Solarforce) which is the head, the battery tube and the tail. Then you just add 2x CR123 batteries. No soldering required. The fun of P60 style hosts is you can pick the head you want, the bezel you want, the body you want and the tail cap you want. All of it customisable and it just screws on together



No soldering is good. CR123 cells not good for this 9 yo. Is there any other choices on the tube to get AA/AAA?


----------



## xzel87 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

I'm not sure how they will work with incandescent but solarforce do sell hosts for 2xaa configuration. Look up L2r hosts. It'd good because it can also be used with 18650 and cr123s


----------



## ACruceSalus (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Thanks xzel87 and radiopej. I'll have to look into that more. So it looks like carling is up.


----------



## kelmo (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



ACruceSalus said:


> No soldering is good. CR123 cells not good for this 9 yo. Is there any other choices on the tube to get AA/AAA?



Hello,

The P60 needs 6V to operate properly. 

kelmo


----------



## ksbman (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Happpyfeet is up.


----------



## PaulSR (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Keith, I received my light today, very nice!! And thank you for the additional batteries! That was unexpected.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Happpyfeet (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

I will take the Two Surefire P60 lamps, donated by gsr , thank you! PM'ing you, gsr with my address.


----------



## ACruceSalus (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



ksbman said:


> I don't remember anything about those 18650's. I had to take the label off in order to make them fit when I used the light at work. They aren't AW's. Those wouldn't fit.



Keith,

Received the U2 today and I'm quite impressed. It's obvious you've taken good care of it. I'm very much liking the six light levels. I see that it has a really nice tint and I don't see any green that plagued some Luxeons. The build is very solid. The balance is nice too. Overall I'm stunned how nice this light is especially given that it's about 10 years old. Thank you for the light and throwing in the 123 cells.


----------



## ACruceSalus (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



kelmo said:


> Hello,
> 
> The P60 needs 6V to operate properly.
> 
> kelmo



I take that to mean that it will need two CR123 cells.


----------



## agnelucio (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Hey guys, so I know it's not directly relevant, but is there a specific day/week of the year when the thread to receive a gift is posted? 

I completely missed the one last year, and I've just missed this year's (I'm not complaining, it's my fault). I'll still be a student next year, and I'm certainly not getting any richer, so I'll probably try again next year. 

Thank you all, and have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



agnelucio said:


> Hey guys, so I know it's not directly relevant, but is there a specific day/week of the year when the thread to receive a gift is posted?



No, there is not. ksbman has said he won't run it next year...so unless someone else steps up, there might not be one at all. I would be willing, but I have my own thread to manage, and Christmas is by far the busiest time of year at work...I simply wouldn't be able to do the job properly. Hopefully there is someone else out there willing to take on the job. It is definitely a wonderful thing to have on the forum.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*



thedoc007 said:


> No, there is not. ksbman has said he won't run it next year...so unless someone else steps up, there might not be one at all. I would be willing, but I have my own thread to manage, and Christmas is by far the busiest time of year at work...I simply wouldn't be able to do the job properly. Hopefully there is someone else out there willing to take on the job. It is definitely a wonderful thing to have on the forum.



Well, there was someone else the last handful of years. Perhaps another individual will step up as well. Heck, I've donated for the last several years and am willing to host the thirteenth Giveaway if no one else wants the responsibility. But I'd only do it with Keith's blessing.


----------



## ACruceSalus (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

horizonseeker thank you. The Yezl came today. I'm so glad to have participated in the Christmas giveaway.


----------



## Anybodysguess (Dec 23, 2014)

Received Petzl Myo XP and O'pen, both have already been put to use and are great! I love the slimness of the O'pen for being my new edc, always thought a light that long would be too long to edc, but as it turns out I'm liking the long slim light better than shorter fatter one.

The Petzl's flip up diffuser is PERFECT for working on computers, and I can flip it down when I need that throw when using it camping!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## radiopej (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas from Australia, people. Didn't know where else to post it.


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 26, 2014)

PaulSR, Happpyfeet, your chargers and cells have shipped. Apologies for the wait, I was just too busy to do it earlier.

Happpyfeet, your tracking number is 8032 7814 7943.
PaulSR, your tracking number is 8032 7754 7205.

Both of them went FedEx Express. So the wait shouldn't be too much longer :thumbsup:.


----------



## xzel87 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!, it's a new feeling for me and my wife celebrating our first Christmas with our child :thumbsup:

Anyway doc, update on the tracking, apparently it did went to Lithuania , goos thing is current status showing its from Lithuania to Malaysia as at 27th December. Screenshot of tracking page below (Dropbox link).

https://www.dropbox.com/s/r5c9gzvaocma5cn/Screenshot_2014-12-27-19-24-37.png?dl=0

Still not completely sure whether they sent it wrong to begin with or its part of the package transit route


----------



## radiopej (Dec 29, 2014)

Ksbman, the Maelstrom arrived today and WOW is it awesome. Thank you so much. Extra thanks for all the additional goodies you loaded the box up with. I can't wait to donate to this thread. Thanks so much!


----------



## Romanko (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Got a package yesterday. Thank you very much. Very good flashlights and especially thanks for batteries. Vish you all great Christmas.


----------



## Happpyfeet (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

My charger and batteries came today, Doc, thank you again so very much! Love the l'il UltraFire too! 

Wishing everyone a Happy New Year and a great 2015!


----------



## xzel87 (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

My flashlight generously gifted by thedoc007 finally arrived today!!! , many thanks for the included keychain lights as well 





First job for the light is to test the runtimes of my salvaged 18650 to see whether they can be used as spare batteries :twothumbs, I'll use these until my panasonics arrive (surface mail)





I really really like the magnetic tail cap and boy the magnet is strong!


----------



## mpett1 (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

Received the P60 starter kit w/ Solarforce XM-L2 host or a Vinh made XM-L host, donated by msim today and its awesome. Thanks Brother and MerryChrismas to everyone and Happy NewYear


----------



## msim (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Christmas Gifts XII*

You're very welcome! Enjoy! :thumbsup:



mpett1 said:


> Received the P60 starter kit w/ Solarforce XM-L2 host or a Vinh made XM-L host, donated by msim today and its awesome. Thanks Brother and MerryChrismas to everyone and Happy NewYear


----------

